# Tiny poodle ate human hair (not digestible)



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

My 3.3 lb. poodle ate a human hair about 6-8" long. Almost the length of her body. She swallowed it before I could fish it out of her mouth. I've read linear foreign bodies are the most dangerous because as the peristalsis moves it along the linear foreign body cuts against the stomach and intestines. I know a bigger dog would probably pass it the next day, but my baby is tiny and has already had surgery to remove obstruction. What should I do? Vet call? Visit? This happened 20 minutes ago. Too late to administer H2O2? I've never tried that and am scared to induce vomiting. Thanks.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think she will be fine, as I don't think one human hair could cut her digestive system or cause an obstruction, but I would call the vet just to be safe.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would call the vet if you need reassurance, but I really don't think one, or even several, hair will do any harm. The tensile strength of a hair is nothing like as that of sewing thread, or fishing line, which are probably the things that you have read about.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hair is made of a protein called keratin............I would think normal digestion would dissolve it just like a dog who chews on hoofs or horns, but I'm not sure?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I have found hairs in my girls poops - it passed right through.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

It will all come out fine, in the end! :laugh:

Viking Queen


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldn't worry it will pass just fine. But keep your eye out for her poop. When mine eat a hair sometimes it doesn't come out all the way so they end up with poop attached to their butt by an invisible string, just dragging around. Not good if you don't want poop drag all over the house. Lol. One time it happened to Winter and he started screaming thinking something was chasing him ?.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

*Hair*

In our house my girls (4) have long hair. Pierre a tiny toy at 4.5 lbs has had no issues with his pooping despite the "hangers".


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Rookie eats DD's LONG hair all the time. He is bigger than your tiny babe but he does pass it. My daughter is around my Mom's tiny a lot and there hasn't been problem there.


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

*Thank you!*

I so appreciate everyone's replies! And many replies not only cheered me but also made me lol. I was probably overreacting, but I tend to worry about this one because she's so tiny and has already had surgery for obstruction caused by what I was told was edible rawhide. We try to keep the floor clean, but she usually has her muzzle to the ground, and she's fast! Thank you all again.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

My girl is the same way.. Such a carpet licker! Always passes through tho


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

One thing though - don't be tempted to pull it if you see a hair sticking out. Snip it off if necessary, but avoid tugging - I did it accidentally to Sophy and she told me it _hurt_!


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

The big worries are dental floss, rubber bands, etc etc. I'm sure others can chime in with more.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

We call them "dingleberries" and Emilio gets them worse than Misha. LOL


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Hate those dingleberrys, Cayenne gets then all the time, most is left on potty patch, but some on the tile floor.


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

Thanks to all you fabulous "poodle people" for your comments. I didn't realize there was so much "expertise" with this issue--enough for there to be a name for it! The comments reassured (and humored) me.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

You've already gotten great responses, I just want to chime in here that my toy always poops out hair. His stool are often connected by a strand.

Hes had no problems with it. It's amazing how much hair is shed around here. I'm a knitter and everything I knit had my daughter's long hair knit into it at some point.


----------

